# Review: charbroil big easy cooker.



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I got this thing right before thanksgiving this year. The mfg calls it an "oil-less turkey fryer" but it does just about any large cut of meat. It runs on propane so it's relevant to prepping as an off grid cooker same as a gas grill. So long as you keep some lp around... It uses "infrared" cooking. Not real sure about that. What I am sure of is that it's a dang fine piece of equipment that has produced two excellent meals as of today. Cleanup is easy, when your done pull out the cooking basket and let it continue to cook for 10 or so minutes, then hit it with a brush from the grill. The cooking basket can be rinsed in the sink. Cooking with this thing is as simple as setting a timer. X minutes per pound of whatever type of meat you are fixing.

The first meal made was Thanksgiving turkey. I followed online recipe for fried turkey and also injected it. Best turkey I ever had! Everyone else thought the same.

Today I fired the thing up for a second time. I fixed a chuck roast. All I did was put an Applewood dry rub on it and throw it in the big easy. I also used the rest of the injectable marinade. I followed the book and set my timer. This big ole cut of cheap beef turned out tender, mouthwateringly excellent! It had a good crust on it as well. I got some pics this time.









Here is a pic of the thing hooked up to a 20 pound tank for size comparison. It does come with a lid that's not in the pic.









Here is how the roast looked while resting in the basket.

I am going to start experimenting with this thing more. Next I will try pork roast, Cornish hens or a ham. I'll update as I play with this cooker. So far I am impressed and give it two thumbs up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Ark..... nice, I have been wanting to try one. The roast looks great, I can be there in about an hour....

Your pics are side ways.....just like mine from my phone when I post them from my new phone. Figure out how to remedy and tell me!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great review Ark! We borrowed one for Thanksgiving Turkey one year and it was GOOD! I keep saying I'm going to buy one but my priorities keep changing and my wish list gets longer...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Making me want one poweful bad. Thanks. What would be the key to keeping it in good shape setting out in the elements when not in use? I dunk a 55 gallon barrel down on top of little Brinkmann electric and it seems to work well. Our little empty nester house dont come equipped with a garage.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Your pics are side ways.....just like mine from my phone when I post them from my new phone. Figure out how to remedy and tell me!


No idea, I'm gonna blame it on climate change.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Making me want one poweful bad. Thanks. What would be the key to keeping it in good shape setting out in the elements when not in use? I dunk a 55 gallon barrel down on top of little Brinkmann electric and it seems to work well. Our little empty nester house dont come equipped with a garage.


They sell a fancy cover for it. But the trashcan idea is prolly better. They also sell all kinds of different racks for the thing and a smoker contraption. But I'll more than likely just use a lil redneckery and reverse engineer them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..I am currently being tormented on whether Santa should bring one or not. Kindly keep pushing me in that direction..lol. Thanks.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I love new cookin tools. Thanks for posting. Roy


----------

